# Away for a bit.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Guys,I will be away for a while due to medical reasons,any prayers will help.
Christian


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hope nothing serious.. you are on my prayer's list. Get well soon!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mental er physical Chris?

Just jobbin' ya cuz I can bud!

Be well my friend, I'll ring ya later in the week and check up on ya... or ring me when yer back in the saddle.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Chris, take care and keep us updated.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Best of luck to you Chris. Dave.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Keep your spirits and your sense of humor intact, we'll be here when you get back - hopefully all of us better than ever. take care and post when you can, Jeff


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

You got my prayers Chris.. Get that back back in shape this time and maybe you'll be a much more nice guy like me lololol.. JK get well SOON....


Dave


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Sending good vibes and wishes for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Take care and thanks for the T-Jets. I'll be looking for more pretty soon I think! (Yes you are officially my hook-up now)


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Chris,

Our prayers are with you. Lets us know if you need anything...I know all too well about medical issues. My nine moth old is doing much better but long road ahead.

Get well soon and keep in touch when you feel better.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hang in there and we'll be thinking of you.  rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Chris,
Hope you have a speedy recovery. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow...*

Sorry to hear that Chris...
I hope that everything is ok.


Scott


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Just trying to get ready for surgery,you guys are the best medicine!
Christian


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Best wishes to you Chris, We'll be thinking of you. Randy.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thank you Randy,and to all the other board members a warm heart felt thank you!
Christian


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope u feeling better Chris


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Chris,

I know that this is frustrating for you. Will be thinking and Praying for you ALOT!

Hope that all goes well and you have a fast recovery DUDE, Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hang in there, Chris!
This too, shall pass.
There is a huge amount of great energy directed your way from these wonderful people, eh! 
I know that your surgery will be a success!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I go in tomorrow,hope you guys have a great turkey day.
Christian


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I am sure you will do fine Chris! Now more certain than ever! Doctors never want to schedule difficult cases so that the patient is still in the hospital over a long holiday weekend! Hope your surgery and recovery are a piece of cake! You will be missed on chat Wednesday night.

Jeff


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Positive Karma*

The beauty of chat is whether or not you're there...we'll be talking 'bout ya either way!

We'll be waiting for a status report Drag :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris,I thought you went in already.I'll be in cincinatti tomorrow and staying for a few days. I was planning to come over the river to visit.Not now,you'll probably want me to cut your grass.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Im back.....may God have mercy on all of you.
DRAGjet


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome back, how u feeling?


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Good to here hope all is well.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

welcome back drag!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Chris,

Your alive! Alright......hope you get back to feeling good soon as possible.

Now you gotta make some more slots...I miss all the Kool pics you post man.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I received a welcome home present,a new .50 cal desert eagle semi auto pistol.
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dragula said:


> I received a welcome home present,a new .50 cal desert eagle semi auto pistol.
> DRAGjet



Great...now he can shoot Coach for sneeking in to pilfer slot cars! :jest:


WB, Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice to see you back Drag, I trust the surgery was a success...BTW it was not me who BORROWEEd your little cars it was the one controller man.. had a mullet...



Coach!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*Breaking news on the pilferage....*

overheard on police scanner: "A witness in the area at the time of the slot car disappearence described a large pink vehicle driven by a man or woman with long hair, or possibly a golden retriever. With this in mind, investigators are attempting to track the whereabouts of Mary Kay reps with hormone problems, circus performers, and Shriners who may have been test driving their parade vehicles for upcoming event. There is also some mention of a "Sand Van" that warrants further investigation - though that theory is currently discounted since nobody has been found that would drive a Sand Van, even a pink one."  

Looks like Joe may get off the hook.

Welcome back Chris! Also glad you have the firepower to defend yourself and your slot cars, even through concrete retaining walls.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Too funny....*



SplitPoster said:


> a man or woman with long hair, or possibly a golden retriever.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ditto on the welcome back Drag. Have a speedy one eh!! nuther


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Joez must pay.......lol!
DRAGjet


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Welcome back Chris. Hope all went according to plan and you're having a smooth recovery! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good to have you back Chris. Hope surgery went as planned. Have a quick recovery and hope that was the last surgery you'll need.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dragula said:


> Joez must pay.......lol!
> DRAGjet


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah HA! So it was Joez.....gonna do time man. Don't do the crime if you don't got the time.  We will all see you in episodes of Mullets behind bars on TV now and then still.

Chris,

I wish you to have no more pain EVER again. BAM...pain be gone Forever...it is done.

Best Wishes, Bob


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah HA! So it was Joez.....gonna do time man. Don't do the crime if you don't got the time.  We will all see you in episodes of Mullets behind bars on TV now and then still.
> 
> Chris,
> 
> ...



:roll: You guys are so funny!....well...except the vanishing pain part. Man, if that were so. Invent it, Bob! Fix Chris, then the rest of us! :thumbsup: ....and it would only cost one AW slot car. (your favorite, ofcourse.)


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Glad your back Chris! Sorry I didn't say so sooner. Randy.


----------



## lolagt (Sep 19, 2006)

Take care cris. hope you get better . Stan


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome back Chris! I hope you are still doing well.


----------

